# 炒作



## silverpixie

明星们为了吸引注意力而用一些绯闻来炒作自己。其中的炒作应该怎么翻？


----------



## linguist786

Exaggerate.


----------



## GeChang

silverpixie said:


> 明星们为了吸引注意力而用一些绯闻来炒作自己。其中的炒作应该怎么翻？



*Here is my translation:

By using tabloid media coverage, celebrities get the the attention of the public.

的确,英文中的"exaggerate"的意思和中文里的炒作相当接近. 但是直翻可能不太恰当. 当然, "exaggerate 绯闻"至少听上去会比"exaggerate自己"自然一些.如果你知道"tabloid"的意思,那么以上的翻译(红字注释)可能更为贴切.

欢迎指正.
*


----------



## eastlife

*Definition*

exaggerate 
verb [I or T] 
to make something seem larger, more important, better or worse than it really is:
The threat of attack has been *greatly* exaggerated.
Don't exaggerate - it wasn't that expensive.
I'm not exaggerating - it was the worst meal I've ever eaten in my life.

exaggerated 
adjective
exaggerated reports of the problem

exaggeratedly 
noun [C or U]
when someone makes something seem larger, more important, better or worse than it really is:
Sal reckons over sixty people were there but I think that's a slight exaggeration.
[+ _to_ infinitive] *It *would be* no* exaggeration *to* say that her work has saved lives.


Hi GeChang: 

I pasted the definitions here from Cambridge online dictionary. Apperantly the word "exaggerate" is not particularly sex related.


----------



## GeChang

eastlife said:


> *Definition*
> 
> Hi GeChang:
> 
> I pasted the definitions here from Cambridge online dictionary. Apperantly the word "exaggerate" is not particularly sex related.



*Hi Eastlife,

I appreciate what you're saying here. However, I haven't indicated in my previous post that "绯闻" means only / is only related to "sex scandales". Therefore, I have not indicated that "exaggerate" is particularly sex related.

I would welcome and would be interested to see if other people can help Silverpixie to translate "明星们为了吸引注意力而用一些绯闻来炒作自己." As you know, it is always possible to find a better way of translating one language to another.

Cheers,

GeChang*


----------



## eastlife

Thank you GeChang. I think I confused the words between 诽闻 and 桃色新闻. How do you translated 诽闻 in English? "not officially confirmed news"?


----------



## GeChang

eastlife said:


> Thank you GeChang. I think I confused the words between 诽闻 and 桃色新闻. How do you translated 诽闻 in English? "not officially confirmed news"?


*
The closest translation I can think of is: scandal. Why don't you check it on a good Chinese-English Dictionary? I haven't got a good version with me. 

顺便说一下，绯闻 的“绯” 源于 《诗经》。“绯” 这种颜色，就极容易让人想到白里透红的桃花，《诗经》里就有过明白的记叙，所谓“桃之夭夭”，说明桃花具有极其妖娆、充满诱惑的色彩。世移时转，绯闻的含义也变为曲折隐晦，有时人们会把“绯”和“诽”互换。后者的含义比前者更为复杂。别忘了， 在读音上，前者为：fēi， 后者为： fěi

祝好。*


----------



## Ivan Tan

建议楼主装个金山词霸比较方便.


----------



## GeChang

Ivan Tan said:


> 建议楼主装个金山词霸比较方便.



*记得一次一个朋友说建议这个网站开设中文论坛，但是最终没有成功，因为和其他论坛相比，讨论中文的人数不多。论坛开不成，更不要提装金山词霸了。希望以后能有更多中文爱好者使用论坛。使用频率越高，开设论坛的可能性越大。大家一起努力吧。
*


----------



## Ivan Tan

我应该不会来了,我发现这个论坛的管理人很不尊重人,想删你的帖就删,而且他们删帖的标准很不明确.我有好几帖明明与灌水无关,他们照删照不误.中国的论坛虽然霸道,可也只是删敏感话题,这里是他们主观认为你是灌水或者违反他们的管理条例(如果存在的话),他们就删.实在莫名其妙.再见了.


----------



## oranche

诽闻 should not be translated as scandal, the word scandal is too serious. 诽闻 is more close to *gossip*. It also depends on what kind of 诽闻,usually 桃色新闻 is know as affairs.


----------



## daoxunchang

What about just "unreal news"?


----------



## Jean1008

How about "sensationalize"?

炒作新聞
ex: Don't sensationalize the news like sensational journalism. 

炒作自己
ex: Most big starts take time to sensationalize themselves.


----------



## daoxunchang

I think this word would serve, ... but not with this usage. "sensationalise oneself"? Sounds like "make oneself a romance hero or just a hysterical image" ... I'm not sure. Hope there would be some native English speakers to help. But we'd better take it to the English forum. Wait.


----------



## GEmatt

Is "media manipulation" to general a term?


----------



## daoxunchang

Hmm, I think it can serve as a reference for this "activity". But how about the point that this activity help "promote them in their stardom"? And what would you use to refer to those "materials", those real or unreal news? Is it enough to say "Many popular stars use media manipulation to help them in their stardom"? Can this sentence stimulate almost as much emotions, images for an English speaker? Thank you.


----------



## GEmatt

Perhaps "manipulation" is too negative a term. A celebrity who successfully uses the media to enhance their image in some way could be called "media savvy". I think that would cover the promotional aspect, in any case.

What do you mean by





> _those "materials", those real or unreal news_


? I'd probably call them _(media) reports_ if they're positive, and _(tabloid) reports_ if they're negative.





> Can this sentence stimulate almost as much emotions, images for an English speaker?


Well, I'm having difficulty getting an exact translation for 炒作, but would you agree with _self-promotion_, or a _popularity boost_?

Incidentally, I'm puzzled by the sexual connotation, too. I thought 绯闻 could be translated as _seedy_.


----------



## daoxunchang

GEmatt said:


> Perhaps "manipulation" is too negative a term. A celebrity who successfully uses the media to enhance their image in some way could be called "media savvy". I think that would cover the promotional aspect, in any case.


hehe, we haven't got a specific name for such people. But it would be really useful. Thank you.



> I'd probably call them _(media) reports_ if they're positive, and _(tabloid) reports_ if they're negative.Well, I'm having difficulty getting an exact translation for 炒作, but would you agree with _self-promotion_, or a _popularity boost_?


The latter of the two coloured expressions was also suggested in some replying post. I think it will do.
And yes, I believe "self-promotion" and "a popularity boost" will do.



> Incidentally, I'm puzzled by the sexual connotation, too. I thought 绯闻 could be translated as _seedy_.


Because 绯闻 means news of affairs. Though other posters said it covers larger than news of sexual affairs, this is the definition of this word. 
Why do you think 绯闻 means seedy, GEmatt? My dictionary tells me that "seedy" just means "having a poor, dirty, uncred for, worn-out appearance" or "(old-fash infml) slightly unwell and/or in low spirits" --- according to the "Longman dictionary of contemporary English"---. Or is it "seedy" has other meanings than these today?


----------



## GEmatt

Savvy (see also the use as a noun).

The main dictionary I use only gives "sex scandal" for 绯闻, whereas the way it has been described, it could be any of several types of disreputable behaviour, hence (perhaps) _seedy_ (def. 2b). But the definitions you mentioned are the original ones, I believe.


----------



## daoxunchang

Yes. And I believe this broadening of meaning in some people's mind may have come from the fact that those celebrities are often connected to not only affairs but also other things. But I myself don't think the meaning of this word has extented.


----------



## Lugubert

For  绯闻, Wenlin gives ① news of sex scandals ② rumors/news about love affairs.


----------



## Lamb67

The movie stars use gossips and sex scandals for self-aggrandizing for attention


----------



## hx1997

silverpixie said:


> 炒作


hype


----------



## albert_laosong

Yeah, hype is the word.  Drum up should also be okay.


----------

